# Converted Green Creekbed Maple Journal is gorgeous!



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so happy! I just received my Oberon green Creekbed Maple Journal (love the green), put my original cover inside along with the Kindle and its perfect! The leather pockets are smooth so I can hold it comfortably. No more wool felt. I will buy some new Velcro tomorrow to make sure it is stable. I also love the maple leaf closure.

Here are some photos:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That is really beautiful. Everything Oberon does is quality.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

No!! I had to look. Now I'm attempted to go to ParadisePen to get one of these journals. lol

It looks like it fits well. Thanks for the photos, bordercollielady.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

That is gorgeous! Was it the green color or Fern?


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

That looks beutiful!

I'm curious - does the Kindle slide up & down inside the journal cover?  Is that why you are buying the velcro?

That maple leaf button is so cool  

Marci


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

The journal color is green.  The kindle is only held in the two left corners in the original Amazon cover so it is on top of the right journal pocket with nothing to stabilize it.  The velcro will keep it tight on top of the pocket.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice!

Mine doesn't close all the way if I configure my original cover in my oberon journal   So either my journal is a wee bit small or my original Kindle cover is a little big.  I'm still coming up with a good solution.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

It took a little shoving but I fold my covers back so much when I'm reading that it is very pliable.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhh, I really love it!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> No!! I had to look. Now I'm attempted to go to ParadisePen to get one of these journals. lol
> 
> It looks like it fits well. Thanks for the photos, bordercollielady.


*Vegas...do you know if all Paradise Pen stores carry Oberon products?*


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Pretty!

I did something like that with the Oberon bear journal, but I cut out the pages from the journal covers (you know, the book part), and then put velcro on the kindle and on the leather part....and one on the journal part that of course was permanently adhered by the time I decided I couldn't live with what I'd done to the spine of the book.  So I got some brown suedey-looking fabric at Hobby Lobby, recovered the inside of the journal covers, used an exacto knife to cut a whole in the fabric so the velcro was actually usable....I don't know what I'd do if I had a life.

But, you  seem to have approached that issue in a far more reasonable fashion.  And it looks great!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

But now I need to figure out what to do with Kindle 2! Sigh..


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just think, you'll have a beautiful Oberon cover for your k2 before the rest of us. You'll find a way to make it work.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Where there is a will.. there is a way!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I am so happy! I just received my Oberon green Creekbed Maple Journal (love the green), put my original cover inside along with the Kindle and its perfect! The leather pockets are smooth so I can hold it comfortably. No more wool felt. I will buy some new Velcro tomorrow to make sure it is stable. I also love the maple leaf closure.


Beautiful and inventive. Which size journal it is? (I'm being lazy - I could check the size of my Kindle cover if I'd get off my lazy rear...)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Vegas...do you know if all Paradise Pen stores carry Oberon products?*


I found out that Paradise Pen sells Oberon their website, but I called the local location to make sure that they had it....still itching to get one. You may want to call and check before making that journey to Paradise Pen
Link to Store Locator
Link to the Oberon products carried on the site


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You had to post that link didn't you?

I see a trip to Philadelphia in my future.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You had to post that link didn't you?
> 
> I see a trip to Philadelphia in my future.


Yep!...and I just added a link to the Oberon page of the site. lol. couldn't help it


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Yep!...and I just added a link to the Oberon page of the site. lol. couldn't help it


I'm not looking...you can't make me. Okay, maybe a peek...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just realized that they only sell the small and large journals at the site.....What size did you use, bordercollielady?


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Yikes!  That is really beautiful.....


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the 6x9 inch journal - I believe that is called a large..  The original K1 Amazon cover fits realy well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I have the 6x9 inch journal - I believe that is called a large.. The original K1 Amazon cover fits realy well.


Thank you!


----------

